# Coffee Cafetier'S



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

Just broken my second Bodum coffee cafetier in as many months. I've had 2 of these:

My link

But the glass is so thin I smashed the first one just using the plunger, the second on I managed to break the glass hooking the plastic handle of the glass.

Can anyone recommend a good single cup one that won't break if I look at it funny?

This one looked ok, but is it going to be another flimsy glassed thing that will break in new & un-amusing ways?

My link


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

bodum schmodum

morrisons had a discount on cafeeterrys about 2 weeks ago (might still be on) and i got one for the office (they drank instant







; 2 still do.







).

mine is a three cup {for 8 quid - down from a tenner}, but there were were smaller for cheaper, think the single cuppers were about 6 squid.

it is getting used easily 5 or 6 times a day and is holding up just fine.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I'm Portuguese and accustomed to "proper" expresso coffee (oh, how I craved for a decent one in my first month living in the UK!!). I can only recommend a proper expresso machine and, from my experience, there's two: Briel which is a bit fragile (lasted me 3 or 4 years before giving up the ghost but I would use it about 10 times a day :bag: ) and Krups (not as good as Briel at coffee making but much sturdier and still good - costs probably twice as much as a Briel though).

...or Nespresso. Very good but the capsules are relatively expensive IMHO.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Grrr! It's espresso, not expresso.

(Sorry :lol: )


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

lewjamben said:


> Grrr! It's espresso, not expresso.


Both are acceptable nowadays, the x is an americanisation, it's easier for them (and us) to say. Try getting an Italian or a Spaniard to say "crisps"....................

Anybody used a Moka pot?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

MarkF said:


> lewjamben said:
> 
> 
> > Grrr! It's espresso, not expresso.
> ...


Grrr! Its 'Mocha' not Moka.......


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Recently we bought an all metal one because the glass ones do keep breaking. I was concerned that the handle would get too hot but actually it works perfectly. Like Kutusov, I prefer mine made Italian style and also have a stove top, but when in a hurry the cafetiere is great.

Click here to see what Amazon has to offer, we have the small Kitchen Craft Le'Xpress Cafetiere, Stainless Steel, 3 Cup, 350ml version for about Â£12.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

jasonm said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > lewjamben said:
> ...


pretty sure it is a moka pot Grrr!

anybody else use a percolator, um... Grrr?

was brought up on aviation strength from one. use a caffeeterrrie thing these days though. Grrr!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > lewjamben said:
> ...


This is getting silly. 

MOKA POT


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Industrial strength ROAST, black and with honey, in a machine for me, originally I bought one from "Woolworths" 'cos it fitted the corner space on the worktop. Lasted me six years for Â£40 - and Woollies had gone busted :sadwalk:

Then I found the same machine badge engineered at the still same price, same footprint, badged as "DELTA" in The Factory Shop, snapped it up, but haven't seen one since!









The first early morning cup - *BL**I**SS* ! :notworthy:


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Recently we bought an all metal one because the glass ones do keep breaking. I was concerned that the handle would get too hot but actually it works perfectly. Like Kutusov, I prefer mine made Italian style and also have a stove top, but when in a hurry the cafetiere is great.
> 
> Click here to see what Amazon has to offer, we have the small Kitchen Craft Le'Xpress Cafetiere, Stainless Steel, 3 Cup, 350ml version for about Â£12.


Thanks for the link, one of those Stainless Steel, double walled jobbies should do the trick, half decent price, good reviews, no paper thin glass to break & I can nip into John Lewis tonight & pick one up, jackpot!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

chris r said:


> But the glass is so thin I smashed the first one just using the plunger, the second on I managed to break the glass hooking the plastic handle of the glass.


Did you remember to turn the glass round so the spout faced the handle? I made the mistake of not doing that - once - bloody lucky I didn't slice my hand in half when it broke.


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

Who. Me? said:


> chris r said:
> 
> 
> > But the glass is so thin I smashed the first one just using the plunger, the second on I managed to break the glass hooking the plastic handle of the glass.
> ...


Ah, this could explain why it broke then, oops.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> lewjamben said:
> 
> 
> > Grrr! It's espresso, not expresso.
> ...


Never heard it called an expresso. I also fail to see how making an 'es' sound is difficult - espresso, Espania, especiale... yep, I can say all of them! I'm with Lewis on this.

However, back to the point in hand. I have a Dualit espressivo machine which makes a lovely brew, froths milk, has a large reservoir, 15 bar pump, alloy basket etc. which also looks the business. Well, it will do when I've finished building the kitchen...

Also have a moka pot. Easy to use, bulletproof design, consistent results. A thirty quid pot will last for years, gives a degree of control over flavours, strengths etc. and anyone can use it. I heartilly suggest you get one, you won't regret it. Millions of Continentals can't be wrong. I even have a little one which I take camping so that I don't have to drink instant muck.

As for the coffee, get it ground for you or get a burr grinder. 50% Robusta, 50% Arabica is my favourite. 100% Arabica doesn't give enough 'bite' in my opinion, the Robusta fires it up a bit...

Hope this helps.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

MarkF said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


I was trying to be funny :lookaround:

Anyway, I use one of those but never knew it was called a moka pot :good:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> Grrr! It's espresso, not expresso.
> 
> (Sorry :lol: )


Uuppsss! Sorry, you're right! It was a "Portugueseation" of the word... or something


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a jar of Nescafe 'Gold Blend'...1 teaspoon in a cup, boiling water from the kettle (Dualit) and Hey Presto...a cup of coffee! :bag:

I'll get me coat..... :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

My Briel looked very much like this one...










(Briel ES160EM)

...it didn't had that pressure gauge on the front but the rest was pretty much the same. I'm thinking this is an updated version of the one I had. Excellent espressos with that one!


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Did someone mention Moka?


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

I bought a nespresso machine 2 years ago now and I love it, however those stove machines are really good also.

I've had a couple of bodums, I keep seeming to break them when I put my hand inside to dry the glass haha.


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

lewjamben said:


> Grrr! It's espresso, not expresso.
> 
> (Sorry :lol: )


Grammar Nazi!


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

UUUMMMM wouldn't that be spelling Nazi??


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I picked up an espresso machine on t'bay for a tenner; factory repack.

It's not a name brand but makes a very very good espresso and froths up milk when I'm feeling wussy.

Mmmmmmm, caffeine....

I'm off to my place in the Canaries next weekend, for a month! (deferred Summer holiday).

The tiny, (dingy), little bar in the village can give me the best espresso that I've ever tasted, from an ancient Gaggia which is held together with spit and string; I've seen the local mechanic helping to maintain it!


----------

